# Silmarillion vs Billy Budd thesis statement



## Maeglin (May 6, 2004)

*Sil vs Billy Budd thesis statement*

Can anyone help me think of a good thesis statement to use for comparing the Biblical/Christian allusions in the Sil to the same kind of allusions in Herman Melville's "Billy Budd?" I don't know how many of you have read that book, but any help would be greatly appreciated, even if I can't get to it by the time I need it since my computer is broken.  

Sorry if this thread doesn't belong here or if the post is too short mods, but I have to be brief as I'm using a friend's computer.

That's quite alright


----------



## After Chimaeras (May 13, 2004)

I am curious as to which specific allusions you speak of. I would be glad to assist in any way possible, but it is rather difficult to make just a general thesis statement simply on the themeof Biblical/christian allusions and parallels, for there are a great many in both. A good place to start might be singling out a specific common Biblical theme within both and trying to create a statement from there. I apologise if this is not what you were looking for but I am intrigued by your topic, for I love both of the books you mentioned.


----------

